# Flash Synch Speeds



## distant.star (Aug 28, 2015)

.
This video may be the best explanation I've seen on this subject. From Matt Granger...

https://youtu.be/qUy2yqEgNPw


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2015)

Good explanation. Thanks for sharing, distant.star.


----------

